# Need Help From FARMI 351P Skidding Winch Owners



## supercharged86 (Apr 18, 2016)

Dear Farmi owners, I'm currently working on a DIY homemade skidding winch whose overall design is based on a current Farmi 351P (I say current because I don't know how long this model has been around or if it has dimensionally changed). Not having seen one in person and given the limited dimensions found online, I'm hoping that someone here might provide me with a few more measurements. Here's what I need:

1) The A-frame material width and thickness? It looks like U-channel material about 5 or 6" in width.

2) The height to the top of the integrated choker chain channel (that runs along the front)? It appears to be about 24-28" from ground level. 

3) The width (C to C) of the two lower 3 point attachment points.

4) The height of the two lower attachment points from the ground.

Here's a few beginning sketches.

Thank you kindly in advance. Steve


----------

